# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  εκτυπωση τυπωμενου σε διαφανεια με inkjet.

## ta03

Με εναν κοινο inkjet εκτυπωτη μπορω να τυπωσω σε διαφανες χαρτι(διαφανια λεγετε?) τυπομενο και να εχω καλο τελικο  αποτελεσμα ?

----------


## Lykos1986

Φυσικά και μπορείς αλλά θα πρέπει να πάρεις διαφάνεια για εκτυπωτή ψεκασμού. Αυτές οι διαφάνειες έχουν την μια τους πλευρά γυαλιστερή και την άλλη τους πλευρά λίγο…   κολλώδης!!! Η ποιότητα είναι πολύ καλή ειδικά αν έχεις και ένα καλό εκτυπωτή ψεκασμού. Σε τέτοιες διαφάνειες για παράδειγμα κάνω τα φιλμ για τα τυπωμένα μου. Φυσικά μεγάλο μειονέκτημα είναι ότι κοστίζουν γύρο στα 0.60Euro η μια.

----------


## gsmaster

Πρίν ενάμισι χρόνο, είχα πάρει απο το πλαίσιο 50άδα Connect με 30 ευρώ περίπου (βγαίνει 60λεπτά η μια....  :frown:  ) Μην πάρεις τις ίδιες γιατί η κολλώδης* επιφάνεια είναι πολύ "άγρια" και έχει σημαδάκια τα οποία βγαίνουν στην πλακέτα. Με την δική μου λάμπα. Άν έχεις μεγαλύτερη λάμπα ίσως να μήν έχεις πρόβλημα.




*κολλώδης: Δεν είναι ακριβώς κολλώδης, είναι πιο άγρια η επιφάνεια δεν είναι ακριβώς λεία στην αφή. Άν βραχεί, ναι τότε γίνεται κολλώδης εώς γλοιώδης....

----------


## erasor

Έχω δοκιμάσει και με Inkjet και με Laser. To αποτέλεσμα απο τον Laser είναι ανώτερο σε ευκρίνεια απο οτι στον Ikjet , και επίσης παρατήρησα ότι όταν στεγνώσει το μελάνι αρχίζει να κάνει ραγισματάκια στις γραμμές του τυπωμένου με αποτέλεσμα να το διαπερνά η UV με ολέθρια αποτελέσματα στην αποχάλκωση.

----------


## ΤΣΑΡΟΣ

Εγώ χρησιμοποιούσα ριζόχαρτο με inkjet.Βγαίνουν άψογες εκτυπώσεις εμφανίζονται όσο εύκολα όσο και η διαφάνεια και είναι και πολύ πιο φθηνές.

----------


## ta03

Τελικα πηρα τον canon pixma ip1500, 55 ευρω πηγε.Απο δευτερα παω για να ψαξω για διαφανειες.Αν παρω απλες διαφανειες δεν θα στεκεται το μελανι πανω στην διαφανεια?Οσο για το ριζοχαρτο ΤΣΑΡΕ εννοεις το κοινο ριζοχαρτο απο βιβλιοπωλειο?Πως το εβαζες το ριζοχαρτο μεσα στον εκτυπωτη?Μου φαινεται πως ειναι πολυ λεπτο και θα τον μπλοκαρε (τον δικο μου τουλαχιστον)...

----------


## ΤΣΑΡΟΣ

Ναι σε βιλιοπωλείο θα το βρείς.Είναι ριζόχαρτο σε Α4 το οπόιο είναι στα ίδια περίπου γραμμάρια με τα κοινά λευκά φύλλα.Δοκίμασε το είναι πολύ εύχρηστο.

----------


## ta03

Θα το τσεκαρω!

----------


## JAs0n-X

Παιδια σημερα μολις αγορασα κ λαμπα κ εφτιαξα την πρωτη μου πλακετα...(ε με κανα δυο αποτυχιες πρωτα...)....
το προβλημα ειναι οτι οπως λετε χρησιμοποιω εκτυπωτη inkjet και η διαφανεια μου εχει ραγισματακια... κ μαλιστα σε ενα κομματι εκανε μεγαλο ραγισμα...το ελεγξα με το buzzler του πολυμετρου και δεν ηταν συνδεδεμενα...οκ θα τα φτιαξω με κολλητηρι αλλα λεω...

περαν του να παω σε φωτοτυπαδικο κ να τυπωσω σε κανονικη διαφανεια υπαρχει αλλη λυση...??
με ριζοχαρτο τι γινεται?
μαλλον δεν εμφανιζει ραγισματα ε? εχει ομως σιγουρα αποτελεσματα?
παρατεινουμε τον χρονο εκθεσης στο φως απλα...
πχ εγω τωρα το αφηνω για σιγουρια 14 λεπτα...
με ριζοχαρτο?

----------


## ta03

Τελικα Αγορασα ριζοχαρτο.Πηρα 2 μπλοκ ενα 75gr^2 και ενα 40gr^2(πιο λεπτο απο της κανονικες σελιδες).Πιο να χρησιμοποιησω για καλο αποτελεσμα?

----------


## gsmaster

> Τελικα Αγορασα ριζοχαρτο.Πηρα 2 μπλοκ ενα 75gr^2 και ενα 40gr^2(πιο λεπτο απο της κανονικες σελιδες).Πιο να χρησιμοποιησω για καλο αποτελεσμα?



Δοκίμασε και πές μας. Λογικά το λεπτότερο θα θέλει λιγότερο χρόνο στον θάλαμο, αλλά μπορεί να μπλεχτεί στον εκτυπωτή επειδή είναι λεπτο.

Δοκίμασε και πές μας.  :Smile:

----------


## ta03

Το λεπτοτερο οντως μπλεκεται καμια φορα στον εκτυπωτη και γινετε κομματια.Θα κανω δοκιμη και θα 
ενημερωσω.

----------


## JAs0n-X

παιδια κατι που παρατηρησα και εχω βελτιωσει αισθητα την ποιοτητα της εκτυπωσης μου...
απο το EAGLE απο που και σχεδιαζω ΔΕΝ βγαινουν καλες οι διαφανεις (ισως τις εκτυπωνει grayscale - αν κ βαζω black solid) Με αποτελεσμα να εχω ραγισματα...

Με ενα απλο export to bmp και με επεξεργασια στο photoshop (εκανα και γεμισματα εκει που δεν χρειαζεται σωνει και καλα να φυγει ο χαλκος) και ειχα μια καταπληκτικη εκτυπωση...
αν δεν ξερετε δουλευετε το Photoshop ενα tutorial για την ολη διαδικασια κατασκευης PCB (και του Photoshop) υπαρχει εδω:

http://www.electronics-lab.com/artic...ial/index.html

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Για να μην έχετε πρόβλημα με τα "ραγισματάκια" στους εκτυπωμένους αγωγούς, τυπώστε δύο ίδια κυκλώματα σε διαφάνεια και βάλτε τα το ενα επάνω στο άλλο στην πλακέτα, οπότε ειναι λίγο δύσκολο να συμπέσουν οι ατέλειες των δύο φύλλων μαζί.

----------


## JAs0n-X

αυτο εκανα τελικα κ ειχα πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα...
αλλα υπαρχει κ κατι αλλο..
αντι να εκτυπωνω κατευθειαν με το EAGLE το περασα στο photoshop...
η εκτυπωση ηταν μακραν καλυτερη!!..καμμια σχεση με του EAGLE ενω κ τα δυο τα εβγαζα στην καλυτερη ποιοτητα!

----------


## BM

Και εγω εχω φταιξει δυο τρεις πλακετες με διαφανειες απο inkjet... Οι ραγισματιες εμφανιζονται μαλλον γιατι το μελανι δεν εχει στεγνωσει καλα.... Θελει γυρω στο ενα τεταρτο στον αερα για να γινει αψογο... οσο περισσοτερο περιμενεις τοσο καλυτερα βγαινει το σχεδιο. Εγω τυπωνω την διαφανεια και ΜΕΤΑ παω να ετοιμασω τα "εργαλεια", δοχεια υγρα οξυζενε κλπ για να προλαβει να στεγνωσει καλα... Επισης δεν εχω λαμπες και βλακειες, στη μεσογειο ζουμε, καλοκαιρι ειναι, το οζον το διαλυσαμε αρα απο υπεριωδεις στην ατμοσφαιρα αλλο τιποτα.... κανα 5λεπτο εξω στην αντιλιά (και ΟΧΙ σε μερος που πεφτει αμεσα το φως του ηλιου) και ειμαι βασιλιας.

----------


## ta03

Τυπωσα την πρωτη μου πλακετα χρησιμοποιοντας 2 ριζοχαρτα απο τα λεπτα σε σαντουιτς.Η πλακετα βγηκε αρκετα καλη εκτως απο 3-4 σημεια που το ριζοχαρτο δεν ειχε πατησει στην πλακετα καλα και ειχαν βραχυκυκλωσει οι διαδρομοι.Το x-acto  εδωσε την λυση!Σε μερικα σημεια ειχε περασει φως μεσα απο το ριζοχαρτο και ειχε το το τυπωμενο μερικες μικροσκοπικες τρυπουλες(ισα ισα φαινονται με το ματι).Το τελικο αποτελεσμα μου αρεσε παντως(ειναι η παρθενικη μου πλακετα για το τροφοδοτικο 0-30V 3A με περιορισμο ρευματος που θα φτιαξω !).

----------


## JAs0n-X

Ενα ομως μικροσκοπικο ραγισμα αμα το δεις με μεγενθυτικο φακο ισως ειναι αρκετο για να σου χαλασει τον διαδρομο...
εγω ειχα φτιαξει μια πλακετα που φαινοταν πολυ καλη με το ματι!
Την κοιταξα με φακο κ ειδα μερικα ραγισματα...
οταν επιασα κ το πολυμετρο ειδα οτι οντως υπηρχε προβλημα...
τωρα οσο αφορα την πλακετα που εφτιαξες (την εχω κανει κ εγω) εχει αρκετα χοντρους χαλκοδιαδρομους οποτε προβλημα μαλλον δεν θα εχεις...
απλα για πολυ λεπτους να ξερεις οτι θα εχεις...
ρποσπαθησε να βελτιωσεις λιγο τη μεθοδο!

----------


## ta03

Ναι θα προσπαθισω να βελτιωσω τη μεθοδο.Κυριως με χαλαει το θεμα της μασκας.Δεν μου αρεσει οπως την βγαζει ο εκτυπωτης.Ακομα και πολλες(μεχρι 4 δοκιμασα) φορες να τυπωσω στο ιδιο χαρτι το κυκλωμα παλι περναει φως.Γκκκρρρ!Αν βαλω δυο ριζοχαρτα για μασκα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα απο πλευρας αδιαφανειας αλλα στα σημεια που πρεπει να περναει φως αυτο σκεδαζετε και δεν τυπονωνται καλα οι λεπτομεριες.Θα δοκιμασω με διαφανιες την επομενη φορα και θα ενημερωσω.

----------


## thanasis 1

Εχει το πλαισιο διαφανειες για inkjet εκτυπωτες και για φωτοαντιγραφικα μηχανηματα.
Τι διαφορες εχουν αυτες οι διαφανιες?
Δεν εχω καταλαβει τι διαφορες εχουν μεταξυ τους ενας εκτυπωτης ψεκασμου με ενα φωτοαντιγραφικο.
Αυτες που ειναι για φωτοαντιγραφικα μπορουν να μπουν σε inkjet?

----------


## kioan

> Αυτες που ειναι για φωτοαντιγραφικα μπορουν να μπουν σε inkjet?



Αυτές που είναι για φωτοαντιγραφικά και laser εκτυπωτές είναι ειδικές ώστε να αντέχουν στην υψηλή θερμοκρασία του φούρνου που στερεοποιεί το τόνερ επάνω στο χαρτί/διαφάνεια.
Εάν βάλεις σε τέτοιο εκτυπωτή διαφάνεια για inkjet κινδυνεύει να λιώσει στο φούρνο και να τον καταστρέψει.

Οι inkjet διαφάνειες υποθέτω έχουν κάποια επίστρωση που βοηθάει στη στερέωση του υγρού μελανιού. Γι'αυτό αν βάλεις διαφάνεια laser σε inkjet δεν κινδυνεύει μεν να γίνει ζημιά, αλλά μπορεί να μην είναι καλή η εκτύπωση.

----------


## nkarama

Η διαφορά είναι ότι αυτές για inkjet έχουν λίγο σαγρέ επιφάνεια έτσι ώστε το μελάνι να μην "γλυστράει"
Το πλαίσιο έχει και καποιες άλλες, που κάνουν και για τους δύο, απλά ανάλογα με το που θα τις βάλεις διαέγεις την πλευρά που θα εκτυπώσεις (στην λεία πλευρά τυπώνει ο Laser ή το φωτοαντιγραφικό και στην σαγρέ ο inkjet)
Μην βάλεις διαφάνειες αποκλειστικά για inkjet σε φωτοτυπικό ή laser, μπορείς να τις λειώσεις και να καταστρέψεις τον εκτυπωτή σου...

----------


## thanasis 1

Αρα αν βαλω διαφανεια για φωτοαντιγραφικα σε inkjet το μονο προβλημα που μπορει να δημιουργηθει ειναι να μην βγει καλη η εκτυπωση?
Αυτες που ειναι για inkjet εχουν την μια πλευρα λεια και την αλλη οχι,γι αυτες που ειναι για φωτοαντιγραφικα δεν ξερω πως ειναι.
Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις τετοια διαφανεια σε inkjet εκτυπωτη ή μπορει να μου πει πως ειναι οι διαφανειες αυτες?

----------


## street

δεν κανει  , παρε τον πιο απλο λειζερ  ,  50 κανουν πλεον  και με τονερ δοκιμαστικο 1000 εκτυπωσεων   :Biggrin:

----------


## nkarama

> δεν κανει  , παρε τον πιο απλο λειζερ  ,  50 κανουν πλεον  και με τονερ δοκιμαστικο 1000 εκτυπωσεων



Με κάθε επιφύλαξη, νομίζω ότι ο ποιό απλός laser δύσκολα θα βγάλει την ποιόττητα (πυκνότητα μαύρου) που θα βγάλει και ο ποιος απλός inkjet σε διαφάνεια.
Εχω χρησιμοποιώ τις διαφάνειες του πλαισίου σε inkjet και βάζω 2 αναγκαστικά επειδή η σαγρέ επιφάνεια είναι τέτοια που υπάρχουν μικρές ατέλειες στην εκτύπωση. Αν δεν υπήρχε η σαγρέ επιφάνεια (ή ήταν σαν αυτή των γνήσιων διαφανειών απο την HP ας πούμε) τότε θα χρειάζονταν 1. 

Με λέιζερ μεγάλο (xerox workcenter των αρκετών χιλιάδων ευρώ) που είχα δοκιμάσει, χρειαζόμουν 3 διαφάνειες...

----------


## street

οτι ναναι  , 




> νομίζω ότι ο ποιό απλός laser δύσκολα θα βγάλει την ποιόττητα (πυκνότητα  μαύρου) που θα βγάλει και ο ποιος απλός inkjet σε διαφάνεια.



ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ λεμε  ΜΕ INJECT 





> Εχω χρησιμοποιώ τις διαφάνειες του πλαισίου σε inkjet και βάζω 2  αναγκαστικά επειδή η σαγρέ επιφάνεια είναι τέτοια που υπάρχουν μικρές  ατέλειες στην εκτύπωση. Αν δεν υπήρχε η σαγρέ επιφάνεια (ή ήταν σαν αυτή  των γνήσιων διαφανειών απο την HP ας πούμε) τότε θα χρειάζονταν 1.



δειξε πλακετες φίλε ...... με injekt  ???





τστστσ

----------


## nkarama

> οτι ναναι  , 
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ λεμε  ΜΕ INJECT 
> 
> δειξε πλακετες φίλε ...... με injekt  ???
> 
> τστστσ



Αντε πάλι με τους ξερόλες....

IMG_6745.jpgIMG_6746.jpgIMG_6754.jpg
Και η πρώτη μου προσπάθεια για SMD TQFP... Με λίγο χαλασμένη μυτη 2mm που είχα...

IMG_6794.jpg

----------


## Panoss

> δηλαδη αυτα που δειχνεις ειναι με inject ? MA INJECT  ???



Μα με INJECT;

----------


## thanasis 1

Δημητρη γιατι σου φαινεται περιεργο και εγω με inkjet εκτυπωνω και μου βγαινουν αψογες η πλακετες.

----------


## street

πως ρε παιδια , ???? η μονη περιπτωση ειναι περασει η πλακετα και και να  ψεκασουν οι κεφαλες πανω το χρωμα και μετα να γινει η αποχαλκωση , 
στον  λειζερ περναει ενα χαρτι ριχνει γραφιτη  επανω και μετα το σιδερωνουμε  στην πλακετα και μετα αποχαλκωση  ,


εγω γραφω πανω στην γωνια ΑΝΝΑ

----------


## chip

όταν λένε με inkjet εννοούν ότι στη συνέχεια θα χρησιμοποιήσουν φωτοευαίσθητη πλακέτα....
όπως φυσικά μπορεί να κάνουν και με εκτύπωση από Laser (εγώ με Laser τυπώνω και μετά ακολουθώ τη διαδικασία της φωτοευαίσθητης)

----------


## thanasis 1

> πως ρε παιδια ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRCFGZxmob0

----------


## nkarama

Για να μην αφήνω αμφιβολίες, οι πλακέτες που κλήθηκα να παρουσιάσω ως αποδεικτικά στοιχεία λες και κατηγορούμαι για κάτι, σχεδιάστηκαν σε eagle, τυπώθηκαν σε διαφάνειες από το Πλαίσιο (q connect general purpose transparency film) και μετά ακολουθήθηκε η φωτοχημική μέθοδος με έκθεση της διαφάνειας σε φψτοευαίσθητη πλακέτα σε αυτοςχέδιο εκθετήριο με uv leds. 

Η επικασσιτέρωση σαφώς και ΔΕΝ έγινε με Rosol αλλά με ειδικό χημικό αγορασμένο από το acdchop.gr. 

Οι πλακέτες αφορούσαν στο project της μετατροπής σε τηλεκατευθυνόμενο του powerwheels Barbie Jeep Wrangler της δίχρονης τότε κόρης μου Έλλης. Και σαν χαζομπαμπάς δεν ήθελα κανένα άλλο κοριτσάκι να έχει κάτι ανάλογο ως εκ τούτου μπήκε αφενός το όνομά της αφετέρου δεν μπήκε τίποτα έτοιμο (από τηλεκατεύθυνση/δέκτης/esc/κτλ κτλ) αλλά όλα έγιναν ιδοκατασκεύη. 
Παρουσίαση της κατασκευής υπήρχε στο purediy.gr αλλά δυστυχώς.....

----------


## nkarama

> όταν λένε με inkjet εννοούν ότι στη συνέχεια θα χρησιμοποιήσουν φωτοευαίσθητη πλακέτα....
> όπως φυσικά μπορεί να κάνουν και με εκτύπωση από Laser (εγώ με Laser τυπώνω και μετά ακολουθώ τη διαδικασία της φωτοευαίσθητης)



Ποιόν εκτυπωτή έχεις; πόσες διαφάνειες βάζεις για να πετύχεις καλό μαύρο?
ο μόνος που μου πέτυχε απίστευτο μαύρο με μια μόνο διαφάνεια ήταν ένας phaser της Xerox (στην δουλειά έχουμε μόνο xerox) αλλά ήταν από αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούσαν ένα περίεργο toner από κερί (wax)
Όταν τελείωσε η υποστήριξη τον αλλάξαμε και ο νέος με 2 διαφάνειες και αν.... ενώ με το μελάνι με 2 διαφάνειες δεν περνάει τίποτα....

----------


## chip

σε πολυμηχάνημα M1120 της Hp τυπώνω αλλά κάνω την πλακέτα με σχετικά μεγάλα πάχη στις γραμμες (13-14mils). Σε πλακέτες με μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις χρησιμοποιώ Inkjet Canon i560 (του 2002 ή 2003...). Για καλύτερο μαύρο κάνω 2 ή 3 περάσματα (εκτύπωση πάνω στην εκτύπωση). 
Αν και δεν έχω τυπώσει ποτέ πλακέτα (με lexmark) πιστεύω οτι τις καλύτερες εκτυπώσεις θα τις κάνει laser lexmark. Το λέω αυτό γιατί έχω δει εκτυπώσεις από ακτινογραφίες (από δυο διαφορετικά μοντέλα E360 και παλαιότερο) και το μαύρο είναι εξαιρετικό καλύπτωντας συνεχώμενα μεγάλη επιφάνεια... δυστυχώς βέβαια τα αναλώσιμα των περισσότερων lexmark είναι ακριβά (ακόμα και στα συμβατά)...
Τις εκτυπώσεις τις κάνω σε αδιάσταλτο (μοιάζει με ριζόχαρτο).

----------

Kernel Panic (25-11-16), 

nkarama (25-11-16)

----------


## Kernel Panic

> .....Τις εκτυπώσεις τις κάνω σε αδιάσταλτο (μοιάζει με ριζόχαρτο).



Να που ο ψαγμένος έδωσε την πληροφορία, ευχαριστώ chip.

----------

chip (25-11-16)

----------


## Fire Doger

Εγώ που δεν το έχω ψάξει ιδιαίτερα, πήγαινα σε φωτοτυπά και τις εκτυπωνε σε laser, μία διαφάνεια καθρέφτισμένη για να ακουμπάει το toner στην πλακέτα και φαινόταν μέχρι και η γραμμή 0mm του eagle που εβαζα για περίγραμμα.
Βέβαια είχα πετύχει ηλεκτρονικό και κάπως τα μαγείρευε στις ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## nkarama

Αυτό το αδιάσταλτο, αφήνει να περνάει αρκετο UV για να εμφανίζετε η πλακέτα? ή για toner transfer το χρησιμοποιήτε?
Κάνει για inkjet?

----------


## kioan

Για καλύτερο μαύρο σε εκτυπώσεις διαφανειών από *laser εκτυπωτές*, υπάρχουν προϊόντα toner darkener σε μορφή σπρέι, πχ το abezeta black covering.

Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει την μέθοδο, αλλά υποτίθεται πως έχουν πάρα πολύ καλά και άμεσα αποτελέσματα.


Edit: Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, αυτό το σπρέι μάλλον έχει κάποιο διαλύτη (ακετόνη; ) που μαλακώνει το τόνερ ώστε να απλωθεί πιο ομοιόμορφα. Ίσως η έκθεση του φιλμ/ρυζόχαρτου σε ατμούς ακετόνης μέσα σε κάποιο κλειστό δοχείο να άξιζε μια προσπάθεια.

Edit 2: Τελικά το έψαξα και βρήκα το MSDS ενός τέτοιου προϊόντος Sprayway Toner-aide Laser Film Darkener και είναι όπως υπέθεσα:

----------


## chip

ναι με φωτοευαίσθητες πλακέτες το χρησιμοποιώ. Αφήνει το UV, άλλωστε ακριβώς για τέτοια χρήση είναι.
 Το χρησιμοποιούν οι τυπογράφοι (όταν δεν απαιτείται η ακρίβεια του film) για να εμφανίζουν τις πλάκες που χρησιμοποιούν για τις εκτυπώσεις που και αυτές απαιτούν το ίδιο UV με τις πλακέτες. Ακριβώς επειδή το χρησιμοποιούν οι τυπογράφοι τις βρίσκεις εύκολα στα καταστήματα με χαρτικά.

Για Inkjet θα πάρεις διαφάνεια Inkjet.

----------


## nkarama

> Για Inkjet θα πάρεις διαφάνεια Inkjet.



Εννοείτε απλά ελεγα μήπως με αυτό το χαρτί δεν χρειάζετε πλεόν να βάζω 2 εκτυπώσεις την μια πάνω στην άλλη για να έχω σωστό μαύρο...
θα το δοκιμάσω και με laser και με inkjet...

----------


## street

OK συγνωμη !!!!!
καταλαβα για απο Injekt και για σιδερωμα  ...  νομιζα οτι με βγαλατε  τεχνικη σιδερωματος απο inject  και τρομαξα   :Lol:

----------

